# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Robotët

## Rrjeti

Eh more Shqiptar, (pa keqkuptime-kemi qëllim të mirë kritik) na nuk jemi në gjendje të prodhojmë as një gotë çaji apo laps të thjesht, e gjithë elita politike e sëmurë lufton për karrike, të gjitha mediat tona janë të sëmura...Ky nuk është film por realitet. Në youtube gjen më tepër.Shikoni çka prodhojnë miqtë tanë / aleatët tanë dhe jo vetëm miqtë por edhe armiqtë-shikoni:

SHBA




Rusia

youtube.com/watch?v=293iZ1epDdc

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Plani ta "çojme ekonomin ne zero" eshte nje plan afatgjate,pa afat skadence. Jo vetem kete por kemi dhe nje çmim a konkurs nderi (per ekonomin) me emrin e shpikesit te ketij plani madheshtor,qe fatkeqsisht edhe mundet te supozohet te quhet edhe çmim ekonomik. (Eshte njesoj sikur dikush te shpiki nje plan per "shurrosjen kunder eres me objektiv fytyren" dhe te japesh nje çmim per shurrosjen ne pergjithsi ose shurren ne veçanti edhe kur e ben ne breke )

Sa per prodhimin ne SHBA,nje merite e kemi dhe ne si popull ose partite tona qe perfaqsojne popullin,se edhe ne kemi investuar ne ekonomine amerikane,pak po kemi investuar dhe vazhdojme te investojme. (Luli nuk e thote por investimi i fundit ne Amerike eshte qe robotet mos perdorin parate e pista te krimit dhe te droges),

----------

*Neteorm* (27-11-2017),Rrjeti (26-11-2017)

----------

